# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أذكار الصباح والمساء لابن عثيمين رحمه الله.

## المربط

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*الأذكار التي تقال صباحاً ومساءً*

*1-* *)**الم* **** ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدىً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ*****الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ***** وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ* **** أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدىً مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ**(**.*
*)** -2**اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ* *(** (البقرة:255)* 
*3-**)**آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِير (285) لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْراً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ)(28  6)* 
*4-* *)**حم تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ* *(** [غافر : 1 – 3 ] .* 
*5- (هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ * هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ )هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيم**(** (الحشر 22-24).*
*6-* *)**قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ* *(**)**قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ**(**)**قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ**(** ( السورة كاملة ثلاث مرات ) .* 
*7 - أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ( ثلاث مرات ) .* 
*8- بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ( ثلاث مرات).*
*9- رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد* *صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا (ثلاث مرات ) .*
*10- أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا إله إلا الله وحدة لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم ومن شر ما بعده رب أعوذ بك من الكسل والهرم وسوء الكبر وأعوذ بك من عذاب النار وعذاب القبر . وفي المساء يقول أمسينا وأمسى الملك لله ويقول : رب أسألك خير ما في هذه الليلة .. إلخ بدلا من أصبحنا وأصبح وعن هذا اليوم .* 
*11- اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت واليك النشور . وفي المساء يقول : اللهم بك أمسينا وبك أصبحنا وبك نموت وبك نحيا وإليك المصير .* 
*12- اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر . وفي المساء يقول : ما أمسى بي .* 
*13- اللهم إني أصبحت في نعمة وعافية وستر فأتم نعمتك عليّ وعافيتك وسترك في الدنيا والآخرة (ثلاث مرات) وفي المساء يقول اللهم إني أمسيت الخ .*
*14- اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين ومن قهر الرجال .* 
*15- اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي اللهم استر عورتي وآمن روعاتي اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن اغتال من تحتي .* 
*16- اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك عليّ وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت .* 
*17- اللهم فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة رب كل شيء ومليكه أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وأن اقترف على نفسي سوءاً أو أجُره إلى مسلم .* 
*18- اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وأنبياءك وجميع خلقك بأنك أنت الله لا اله إلا أنت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك . وفي المساء اللهم إني أمسيت .. الخ (أربع مرات )* 
*19- لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير (مائة مرة ) في الصباح والمساء.* 
*20- حسبي الله لا اله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ( سبع مرات ) .* 
*21- حسبي الله وكفى سمع الله لمن دعا ليس وراء الله مرمى .* 
*22- سبحان الله وبحمده ( مائة مرة ) في الصباح والمساء . أو فيهما جميعا .* 
*23- استغفر الله وأتوب إليك (مائة مرة ) .* 


*هذا ما تيسير كتابته أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به كاتبه محمد صالح العثيمين 1418هـ*



*تفصيل الأذكار التي تقال صباحاً ومساءً*


*1-* *)**الم* **** ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدىً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ*****الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ***** وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ* **** أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدىً مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ**(**.*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[1] أخرجه الإمام الدارمي في سنة برقم (3382) و (3383) عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه وله حكم الرفع قال : " من قرأ عشر آيات من سورة البقرة في ليلة لم يدخل ذلك البيت شيطانٌ تلك الليلة حتى الصبح ، أربعاً من أولها، وآية الكرسي ، وآيتان بعدها ، وثلاثُ خواتيمها أولها:* *)**لله ما في السموات وفي رواية : " .... لم يقربه ولا أهله يومئذ شيطان ولا شيء يكره ، ولا يقرأن على مجنون إلا أفاق " وأخرجه الطبراني في الكبير برقم " 8673) وقال الهيثمي في المجمع برقم (17013) : " ورجاله الصحيح إلا أن الشعبي لم يسمع من أبن مسعود " .*

*)**-2**اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ* *(** (البقرة:255)* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*[2] وهي حرز من الجن فعن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه أنه كان له جرنٌ فكان ينقص ، فحرسه ذات ليلة فإذا هو بدابة شبه الغلام المحتلم فسلم عليه فرد عليه السلام فقال : ما أنت جنُي أم إنسيُ قال : جني، قال : فناولني يدك ، فناوله يده فإذا يده يد كلب وشعره شعر كلب ، قال : هذا خلقٌ الجن ؟ !! قال : قد علمت الجن أن فيهم رجلاً أشدُ منى ، قال : فما جاء بك ؟ قال : بلغنا أنك تحب الصدقة ، فجئنا نصيب من طعامك ، قال : فما ينجينا منكم ؟ قال : هذه الآية التي في سورة البقرة : من قالها حين يُمسي أجير منا حتى يُصبح ، ومن قالها حين يُصبح أُجير منا حتى يُمسي . فلما أصبح أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذكر ذلك له – فقال : " صدق الخبيث " . أخرجه الطبراني في الكبير برقم (541) بإسناد جيد واللفظ له ، وأورده المنذري في الترغيب برقم (662) وأخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه برقم (784) ، وذكره الهيثمي في المجمع برقم (17012) ، وقال : " رجاله ثقاة " . وصححه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في صحيح الترغيب برقم (662) .* 
*ومعنى شبة الغلام المحتلم أي : البالغ ، وقوله : أُجير منا ، أي : وُقي منا وأُبعد عن شرنا .* 
*وهي سبب في حفظ الله للعبد ففي رواية البخاري من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال لي : [ يعني الشيطان في قصة تمر الصدقة ] إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي من أولها حتى تختم الآية* *)**اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّوم**(** وقال لي : لن يزال عليك من الله حافظٌ ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "ما إنه قد صدقك وهو كذوب . تعلمُ من تخاطبُ مذُ ثلاث ليال يا أبا هريرة ؟ قال : لا . قال : ذاك الشيطان " رواه البخاري في صحيحه برقم (2311) .* 
*وهي سبب في دخول الجنة برحمه الله قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قرأ آية الكرسي في دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة لم يمنعه من دخول الجنة إلا أن يموت " أخرجه النسائي في الكبرى برقم (9928) وابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة برقم (124) . وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم (6464) ، والسلسلة الصحيحة برقم (972) .* 
**** فائدة: قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في الوابل الصيب (ص 239): " وبلغني عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه قال: ما تركته عقب كل صلاة إلا نسياناً أو نحوه “. أ . هـ.* 
*وهي أعظم آية في كتاب الله : كما صح عنه* *e**في صحيح مسلم برقم (810) .* 

*3-**)**آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِير (285) لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْراً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ)(28  6)* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*[3] روي البخاري في صحيحه برقم (5009) ومسلم برقم (808.807 ) ولفظه في البخاري : عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم**: " من قرأ بالآيتين من آخر سورة البقرة في ليلة كفتاة " وأورد الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح (9 /71) عدة أقوال لمعنى (كفتاة) أذكر هنا بعضاً منها ، فقد قال : " قيل معناه : كفتاة كل سوء ، وقيل : كفتاة شر الشيطان ، وقيل : دفعتا عنه شر الإنس والجن ... " أ . هـ . وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في الوابل الصيب (ص 205) : " الصحيح أن معناها كفتاة من شر ما يؤذيه " .* 

*)-4**حم تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ* *(** [غافر : 1 – 3 ] .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*[4] لعله يُشير رحمه الله إلى ما أورده ابن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره لسورة "غافر" (7/116 ) – ط دار الفتح – عن البراز بإسناده من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: " من قرأ آية الكرسي وأول حكم المؤمن عصم ذلك اليوم من كل سوء " ثم قال [أي البزار ] : " لا نعمله يروى إلا بهذا الإسناد " . ورواه الترمذي من حديث المليكي وقال : " تكلم فيه بعض أهل العلم من قبل حفظه " وضعفه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في ضعيف الترمذي برقـم (2879)* 
*من قرأ بالآيتين من آخر سورة البقرة في ليلة كفتاة " وأورد الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح (9 /71) عدة أقوال لمعنى (كفتاة) أذكر هنا بعضاً منها ، فقد قال:" قيل معناه : كفتاة كل سوء ، وقيل : كفتاة شر الشيطان ، وقيل : دفعتا عنه شر الإنس والجن ... " أ . هـ . وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله في الوابل الصيب (ص 205) : " الصحيح أن معناها كفتاة من شر ما يؤذيه " .* 

*5 - (هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ * هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ )هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيم**(** (الحشر 22-24).*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[5]لعله يشير رحمه الله إلى ما رواه الإمام الترمذي رحمه الله برقم (2922) عن معقل بن يسار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من قال حين يُصبح ثلاث مرات أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم ، وقرأ ثلاث آيات من آخر سورة الحشر وكل الله به سبعين ألف ملك يُصلون عليه حتى يمسي ، وإن مات في ذلك اليوم مات شهيداً ومن قالها حين يُمسي كان بتلك المنزلة " وقال : " هذا الحديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه " .* 
*وقال الذهبي في الميزان ترجمة رقم (2436) : " لم يُحسنه الترمذي ، وهو حديث غريب جداً " أهـ . وعلته خالد بن طهمان . قال الذهبي في ترجمته : " خالد بن طهمان أبو العلاء الكوفي عن أنس وحصين بن مالك وعنه أبو نعيم والفريابي وعدة – وثق- وضعفه ابن معين وقال : خلط قبل موته بعشر سنين وكان قبل ذلك ثقة، وكان في تخليطه كلما جاءوه به قرأه " أهـ . وقد ضعفه بعض المحققين من المحدثين منهم العلامة الألباني – رحمه الله – في ضعيف الترمذي برقم (2922) .* 

*6-* *)**قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ* *(**)**قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ**(**)**قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ**(** ( السورة كاملة ثلاث مرات ) .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[6] وقراءتها في الصباح والمساء من أعظم أسباب الحفظ ، فعن عبد الله بن خبيب عن أبيه [ يُحدث به ] عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" قُل" فقلتُ يا رسول الله ! ما أقُولُ ؟ قال : " قل هو الله أحد والمعوذتين حين تمسي وحين تصبح ثلاث مرات تكفيك من كل شيء " رواه أبو داود برقم (5082) واللفظ له ، والترمذي برقم (3575) وحسنه العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله في تحفة الأخيار .* 

*7- " أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق " (ثلاث مرات )* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[7] عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**:" من قال حين أمسى ثلاث مرات أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ، لم تضره حُمةٌ تلك الليلة " . أخرجه بلفظ مقارب بدون ذكر الثلاث مرات مسلم برقم (2709) ، والترمذي برقم (3604) أبو داود برقم (3898) ، وذكره العلامة أبن باز رحمه الله في تحفة الأخيار ، وقال: والحُمة : اسم ذوات السموم كالعقرب والحية ونحوهما . وقال سهيل بن أبي صالح أحد رواه الحديث : " فكان أهلنا قد تعلموها ، فكانوا يقُولونها كل ليلة ، فلدغت جارية منهم ، فلم تجد لها وجعاً".* 

*8- " بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم " (ثلاث مرات ) .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[8] رواه أبو داوود برقم (5088) عن عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ولفظه : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**يقول : " من قال بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم – ثلاث مرات- لم تُصبه فجأةُ بلاء حتى يصبح ، ومن قالها حين يُصبحُ – ثلاث مرات – لم تُصبهُ فجأةُ بلاء حتى يمسي " . وصححه الألباني في صحيح أبي داود برقم (5088) .* 
*وعن أبان بن عثمان قال: سمعت عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**:**" ما من عبد يقول في صباح كل يوم ومساء كل ليلة : بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ثلاث مرات فيضره شيء " وكان أبان قد أصابه طرف فالج فجعل الرجل ينظر إليه فقال**له أبان : ما تنظر ؟ ! أما إن الحديث كما حدّثتك ولكني لم أقله يومئذ ليُمضي الله على قدره . رواه الترمذي برقم (3388) ، وابن ماجه برقم (3869) وقال الترمذي : حسن صحيح ووافقه العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله في تحفة الأخيار .* 

*9- " رضيت بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيًا) " (ثلاث مرات).* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[9] قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من عبد مسلم يقول حين يُصبح وحين يُمسي ثلاث مرات : رضيت بالله رباً وبالإسلام ديناً ، وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ، إلا كان حقاً على الله أن يرضيه يوم القيامة " . رواه الإمام احمد برقم (1867) ط الرسالة بإشراف الدكتور عبد الله التركي ، وأبو داود برقم (5072) وحسنه شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله في تحفة الأخيار.*
** وعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يا أبا سعيد ، من رضي بالله ربّاً وبالإسلام ديناً ، وبمحمد نبياً وجبت له الجنة " رواه مسلم برقم (1884) ، وأبو داود برقم (1529) ، وذكره ابن باز رحمه الله في التحفة .* 
*وعن العباس رضي الله عنه , أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ذاق طعم الإيمان من رضي الله رباً , وبالإسلام ديناً , وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسولاً " رواه مسلم برقم (34) , والترمذي برقم (2623) , وذكره ابن باز رحمه الله في التحفة.*

*10- "أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله والحمد لله لا إله إلا الله وحدة لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده وأعوذ بك من شرّ ما في هذا اليوم ومن شرّ ما بعده ، ربّ أعوذ بك من الكسل [ والهرم] وسوء الكبر ، وأعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر " . وفي المساء يقول :" أمسينا وأمسى الملك لله " ويقول : " رب أسألك خير ما في هذه الليلة ... " الخ بدلاً عن أصبحنا وأصبح وعن هذا اليوم.*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[10] رواه الإمام أحمد رحمه الله في المسند برقم (4192) ومسلم برقم (2723) .* 
*(*) " لفظة : ( والهرم) لم أقف عليها في مصادر تخريج الحديث " .* 

*11- " اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور . وفي المساء يقول : اللهم بك أمسينا وبك أصبحنا وبك نموت وبك نحيا وإليك المصير " .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*[11] رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وصححه الألباني برقم (1199) ، إلا أنه في المساء يقول : " اللهم بك أمسينا وبك أصبحنا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك المصير " . وهو بألفاظ نحوه عند الإمام أحمد في المسند برقم (8649) ، وأبي داود برقم (5068) ، والترمذي برقم (3391) ، وصححه شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله في التحفة .* 

*12- " اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر . وفي المساء يقول ما أمسى بي " .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*[12] قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من قال حين يُصبح اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ، ولك الشكر ، فقد أدى شكر يومه ، ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي فقد أدى شكر ليلته" رواه أبو داود برقم (5073) وهذا لفظه إلا أنه لم يذكر " أو بأحد من خلقك" ورواه ابن حبان في صحيحه برقم (858) إلا أنه لم يذكر : " ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي ... " وحسنه العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله كاملاً في التحفة .* 

*13- " اللهم إني أصبحت في نعمة وعافية وستر فأتم نعمتك عليّ وعافيتك وسترك في الدنيا والآخرة (ثلاث مرات) وفي المساء يقول اللهم إني أمسيت الخ " .*
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*[13] لعله رحمه الله يُشير على الحديث الذي يروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من قال إذا أصبح : اللهم إني أصبحتُ منك في نعمة وعافية وستر ، فأتم نعمتك عليّ وعافيتك وسترك في الدنيا والآخرة – ثلاث مرات – إذا أصبح وإذا أمسى ، كان حقاً على الله تعالي أن يتم عليه نعمته" ذكره الإمام النووي في " الأذكار" وعزاه لابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة وهو فيه برقم (55) .* 
*وفي إسناده – عمرو بن الحصين – قال عنه أبو حاتم : ذاهب الحديث ، وقال أبو زرعة : واه ، وقال الدار قطني : متروك. أنظر : الميزان للذهبي ترجمة عمرو بن الحصين برقم (6357) .* 

*14- " اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين ومن قهر الرجال " .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ* 
*[14] روي البخاري في صحيحه برقم (6363) عن أنس رضي الله عنه : قال : " فكنت أخدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما نزل ، فكنت معه يكثر أن يقول : اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ، والعجز والكسل ، والبخل والجبن ، وضلع الدّين وغلبة الرجال ... "* 

*15- " اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي ، اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي ، اللهم أحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن اغتال من تحتي " .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[15] أخرجه الإمام أحمد برقم (4785) وأبو داود برقم (5074) وصححه الحاكم في مستدركه برقم (1945) ط المعرفة ووافقه العلامة ابن باز – رحمه الله – في التحفة .* 
** ومعنى أن أُغتال من تحتي : أي الخسف .* 

*16- " اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك علىّ وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي إنّه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت " .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*= سيد الاستغفار الذي قال عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أن من قالها من النهار موقناً بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة، ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقنٌ بها فمات قبل أن تُصبح فهو من أهل الجنة " .* 
*ويحسن الإشارة هنا إلى كتاب نفيس في بابه تناول شرح هذا الحديث العظيم وهو " نتائج الأفكار في شرح حديث الاستغفار " للسفاريني رحمه الله .* 

*17- " اللهم فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة رب كل شيء ومليكه اشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وأن أقترف على نفسي سوءً أو أجُرّه إلى مسلم " .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[17] رواه أحمد برقم (51) و (63) و (81) و (7961) ، والبخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) برقم (1202) ، ( 1204) . وفي رواية الإمام أحمد التي برقم (7961) عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال في آخره " ... قله إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت ، وإذا أخذت مضجعك " . وصححه العلامة بن باز رحمه الله في (تحفة الأخيار ) .* 

*18- " اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وأنبياءك وجميع خلقك بأنك الله لا إله إلا أنت وانّ محمداً عبدك ورسولك . وفي السماء اللهم إني أمسيت ... الخ " ( أربع مرات ) .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[18] " .... من قالها أعتق الله ربعه من النار ، فمن قالها مرتين أعتق الله نصفه ، ومن قالها ثلاثا أعتق ثلاثة أرباعه ، فإن قالها أربعا اعتقه الله من النار " رواه أبو داود برقم (5069) والبخاري في ( الأدب المفرد ) برقم (1201) وحسن إسناده الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمها لله في (تحفة الأخيار ) . وأخرجه ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة برقم (52) بلفظ فيه اختلاف يسير وفيه لفظة " واشهد ملائكتك وأنبياؤك " وكذا برقم (70) .* 

*19- "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كلّ شيء قدير(مائة مرة) في الصباح والمساء"* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[19] ومن فضائلها ما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من قال : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك ، وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير في يوم مائة مرة ، كانت له عدل عشر رقاب ، وكتبت له مائة حسنة، ومُحيت عنه مائة سيئة ، وكانت له حرزاً من الشيطان يومه ذلك ، حتى يُمسي ، ولم يأت أحدٌ بأفضل مما جاء به إلا رجل عمل أكثر من ذلك .... " رواه أحمد في المسند برقم (8008) و (8873) ، والبخاري في صحيحه برقـم (3293)، ومسلم برقم (2691) .* 
** ومن فضلها ما قاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قال لا إله إلا الله وحدة لا شريك له ، له الملك ، وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير ، من قالها عشر مرات حين يصبح كتب له مائة حسنة ، ومحي عنه بها مائة سيئة ، وكانت له عدل رقبة ، وحفظ بها يومئذ حتى يمسي . ومن قال مثل ذلك حين يمسي كان له مثل ذلك " . رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده برقم )8719) وحسنه شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله في (التحف) .* 
** ومن فضلها أيضاً ما قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال في دبر صلاة الفجر وهو ثان رجليه قبل أن يتكلم لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير عشر مرات كتب الله له عشر حسنات ومحا عنه عشر سيئات ورفع له عشر درجات وكان يومه ذلك كله في حرز من كل مكروه ، وحرس من الشيطان ولم ينبغ لذنب أن يدركه في ذلك اليوم إلا الشرك بالله " رواه الترمذي برقم (3474) وحسنه الشيخ الألباني .* 

*20- " حسبنا الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم " ( سبع مرات ) .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[20] وفضله ما رواه ابن السني في (عمل اليوم والليلة) برقم (71) من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قال في كل يوم حين يصبح وحين يمسي حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو ، عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم سبع مرات كفاه الله عز وجل ما أهمه من أمر الدنيا والآخرة " . وصححه شعيب وعبد القادر الأرناؤوط في (تحقيق زاد المعاد ) (2/342) .* 

*21- " حسبنا الله وكفى سمع الله لمن دعا ليس وراء الله مرمى "* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[21] روي مالك في الموطأ بلاغاً (الموطأ كتاب القدر حديث رقم 9) " عن مالك أنه بلغه أنه كان يقال – الحمد لله الذي خلق كل شيء كما ينبغي ، الذي لا يجعل شيء أناه وقدره حسبي الله وكفى ، سمع الله لمن دعا ليس وراء الله مرمى " . وعند ابن السني رحمه الله في (عمل اليوم والليلة ) برقم (735) عن فاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : علمني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمات ، وقال : " إذا أخذت مضجعك فقولي الحمد لله الكافي ، سبحان الله الأعلى ، حسبي الله وكفى ، ما شاء الله قضي ، سمع الله لمن دعا ، ليس من الله ملجأ ولا وراء الله ملتجأ ، توكلت على الله ربي وربكم* *)**مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلَّا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ**(** (هود:56)* *)** وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَداً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيراً**(** (الإسراء:111) ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما من مسلم يقولها عند منامه ثم ينام وسط الشياطين والهوام فتضره " والله أعلم بصحته .* 

*22- " سبحان الله وبحمده (مائة مرة ) في الصباح والمساء . أو فيهما جميعاً " .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[22] ومما جاء في فضلها ما قاله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ... ومن قال سبحان الله وبحمده في يوم مائة مرة حطت خطاياه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر " رواه مسلم في صحيحه برقم (2691) .* 
*وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قال حين يصبح وحين يمسي سبحان الله وبحمده مائة مرة لم يأت أحد يوم القيامة بأفضل مما جاء به إلا أحد قال مثل ما قال أو زاد عليه " رواه أحمد في المسند برقم (8835) ، ومسلم برقم (2692) ، والترمذي برقم (3469).* 

*23- " استغفر الله وأتوب إليه " (مائة مرة ) .* 
*ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــ*
*[23] وذلك لما رواه ابن عمر رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى الله ، فإني أتوب إلى الله في اليوم مائة مرة " رواه مسلم برقم (6859) وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " .... وإني لأستغفر الله في اليوم مائة مرة " رواه مسلم برقم (6858) .* 



*هذا ما تيسر كتابته ، أسأل الله تعالي أن ينفع به*


*كتبه محمد الصالح العثيمين في 20/1/1418هـ.*

----------

